

Ask HN: I need a chat feature in my legacy webapp - digamber_kamat

An year back I developed a web app for a company in PHP/Codeigniter. Now they want me to provide integrated chat in the browser.<p>Is there something ready made out there that can be used directly ?<p>If not I would like to use this as an opportunity to learn something new. Do you think NODEJS/TWISTED/TORNEDO etc. will help ?
======
aonic
How about this? <http://ajaxim.com/>

Or if you want to experiment, seems most async frameworks have some kind of
chat demo that you could potentially modify and expand for your use

<http://chat.nodejs.org/> <http://demo.liftweb.net/chat>
<http://socket.io/#how-to-use>

